# naughty taxi drivers - or paranoid newbie



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

So when I have travelled in the past Taxi drivers have been a persistent PEST in terms of taking loooong scenic routes to get to places or tampering with the meter or making up over inflated fares

Is it the same here? I know crime is low and dishonesty punishable higher than back in old blighty

But for example I went from Dubai Internet City to the Sheikh Zayed road Sahara tower Tony Roma's and the taxi fare came to 60 DHM

It just seemed a lot, he did use a meter though but even a meter can be manipulated if you take the long way around?

Any tips? I am girl on my own with a poor sense of direction so an easy target?


thanks

R


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

rosy83 said:


> So when I have travelled in the past Taxi drivers have been a persistent PEST in terms of taking loooong scenic routes to get to places or tampering with the meter or making up over inflated fares
> 
> Is it the same here? I know crime is low and dishonesty punishable higher than back in old blighty
> 
> ...


Obviously I am not aware of the route he went, having said that AED 60 is a little on the high side...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I was 50 Dhs from Palm Jumeirah to the Fairmont yesterday, and the same on the way back, and that was with a 5 minute wait to pick someone up each way.

There are different rates depending on the time of day though.

Some taxi drivers are crooks though, especially if you're being picked up from a pub.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Most don't know where they are going, so may go in circles! Others wont like where you ask for, so will head somewhere further starting with the same letter. Several have tried to go to Mirdif rather than Motor City, the former being much further away from me!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think anyone fiddles with the meter installed in the car.. they'll get into serious trouble for that with their company. But yeah, they are going to use every other trick in the book to run up the tab... one thing I have found usually works, is to tell them to take the shortest route possible while telling them where to be dropped off.. doesn't always work, and no way to verify, if you don't know the roads, but worth a try...


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

usually you can ask someone at the place you arrive at what the general taxi fare should be, i had a situation where a cabby tried to charge me 60AED to go from mall of emirates to dubai marina, when i got to my hotel i asked the concierge how much it should have been and he told me not more than 30, so i got the cab number and told him he would be reported...didnt end up paying anything.





rosy83 said:


> So when I have travelled in the past Taxi drivers have been a persistent PEST in terms of taking loooong scenic routes to get to places or tampering with the meter or making up over inflated fares
> 
> Is it the same here? I know crime is low and dishonesty punishable higher than back in old blighty
> 
> ...


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks guys
I think I will have to make a big song and dance about taking the taxi number down to make it clear I am not gullible!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rosy83 said:


> thanks guys
> I think I will have to make a big song and dance about taking the taxi number down to make it clear I am not gullible!


Get a receipt. All the taxi/driver details are on it. If you're getting messed about, just ring them up from the taxi


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i have seen so many imaginative routes home from work in the last month or so.
If i dont tell them EXACTLY which way i want to go, a 15 dirham ride is always a 25 dirham ride.
The guys that get you home quick, cheap and no nonsense get the tip.
The smart ones know that 5 dirhams off the metre is a lot better than 5 dirhams on it.

There are just such a high percentage of 'fresh blood' here, that there are easy pickings for these guys.

On one memorable occasion, we did a full lap of safa park! I didn't pay anything on that journey!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

vantage said:


> The guys that get you home quick, cheap and no nonsense get the tip.


I always point that out at the end of it too. Had a couple colourful incidents here but on the whole don't find them too bad. Some will go to the next exit at 2 am after the pub but you just point out, that was their tip.

Never, ever, take a private hotel cab though.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

If you find a taxi driver that you like take their mobile number and call them directly. They prefer this as obviously they get the fare and they will tell you if they are in the area and can pick you up or not.

If not, then just call the taxi firm as usual.


----------

